# Full Ground Zero SQ Build



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone’s doing good. Haven posted up a build in quite a while.

Think its time to start posting.

For 2011, we’ve been doing very well with Ground Zero products. I must admit though I first knew about Ground Zero through the SPL guys, their SQ products are pretty amazing.

Car is done at my local distributor Dimension Audio 

Anyway, enough talking, lets start the build.

Gear that is going into this car

HU: Alpine #F1 head unit and processor
Amps: GZ Reference Amps ( 2 x 4 channel, 1 x 2 channel)
Sub: GZ Uranium 12” woofer.
Speakers: GZ Reference 3 way
Power Wiring: Shok Industries Reference Series

Gutting out the car first










Anyway, starting up with wiring.

We like our SQ cars wired up like ground pounders  So 2 runs of 0 gauge ( 1 +ve and 1 –ve) and the big 3 done up front.



















Pulling the wire all the way to the back






































test fitting the F1 processor at the back. Just to see where we can put it










the GZ 12” sub chilling at the side

And now how shall we fit the amps. Stayed tuned for more.

Cheers all


----------



## screamatamonkey (May 15, 2009)

You guys have a TON of MLV in there! Looking forward to the build!

Also, I've heard a number of arguments for running a dedicated ground from under the hood instead of just using the frame of the car. Could you give your 2 cents on if it really does make a noticeable difference or if it's just down to personal preference?

Thanks!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

screamatamonkey said:


> You guys have a TON of MLV in there! Looking forward to the build!
> 
> Also, I've heard a number of arguments for running a dedicated ground from under the hood instead of just using the frame of the car. Could you give your 2 cents on if it really does make a noticeable difference or if it's just down to personal preference?
> 
> Thanks!


hi there,

for the dedicated ground, I'm a basshead ( personally) and i like big loud systems. Thus this was where i got the " idea" to run the dedicated ground ( though no common in SQ cars).

The main difference was that, the back ground noise was significantly less and this increased stage depth.

Disadvantage is that it cost more, hahaha ( and pulling an addition 0 ga thru the fire wall is a *****). We have another comp SQ car with 4 runs 

Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

I have two runs of Shok Reference 0ga in my SQ build  Gotta love it! Sometimes you just have to go for it and have fun with a bit of excess. (Many thanks to Tiger Audio here in Australia for getting the cable in!)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

0ga for a 'SQ' car is defiantly overkill... but guess you'll only have to do it once! Looking forward to updates.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

BowDown said:


> 0ga for a 'SQ' car is defiantly overkill... but guess you'll only have to do it once! Looking forward to updates.


Why is that? It all depends on the current draw from the amps.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Why is that? It all depends on the current draw from the amps.


A true SQ oriented vehicle running a classAB amp selection doesn't need > 1200watts RMS (4GA max).


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

BowDown said:


> A true SQ oriented vehicle running a classAB amp selection doesn't need > 1200watts RMS (4GA max).


i've seen some SQ Competition cars running 3-4 batteries with a buss-bar setup.

cars were running 3 way active + sub. built for EMMA and IASCA. heheh.. 

you'll be surprise what some hardcore guys run 

cheers


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Now to continue with the install

So we got the sub, processor and some cables chilling down here.










the owner of this car had a 2 din W502 dvd player up front b4 he decided to get hardcore with this car. So a custom mount had to be done below the gear knob. 

Some test fitting




























test fitting the sub box and some mounts



















I wonder what could be in the black bag










woofer baffle










the star emerges.. heheh










stay tuned for more.

Cheers!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

More updates.

The previous 2 post were kinda boring, but well, now you can see the amp rack coming to shape.

And finally, see the GZ reference amp 














































some test fitting.










any odyssey secondary battery in the rear










A close up of the headunit mount



















stay tuned for more.

Cheers!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

BowDown said:


> A true SQ oriented vehicle running a classAB amp selection doesn't need > 1200watts RMS (4GA max).


I ran 1/0 in my SQ Comp car back in the day and will do it again.. You'd be surprised how many SQ cars use bigger gauge wire..



Back on track. nice install, lots of clean work in this vehicle like the other..


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> 0ga for a 'SQ' car is defiantly overkill... but guess you'll only have to do it once! Looking forward to updates.


I run 0ga for my car and I would call mine an SQ car.

And nice install so far!!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Totally digging the GZ product. Too bad we can't get them here in the US. It would be on my short list of SQ amps in the near future.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

headshok said:


> i've seen some SQ Competition cars running 3-4 batteries with a buss-bar setup.
> 
> cars were running 3 way active + sub. built for EMMA and IASCA. heheh..
> 
> ...



Some of that **** is just plain OVERKILL


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

trojan fan said:


> Some of that **** is just plain OVERKILL


nope its not over kill.

these guys were serious about their SQ.

all the comp cars were on the charger up till the point b4 they entered the lanes for judging


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice job on the build so far.....more pics....thanks


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So the double-din HU is going near the floor? I'm confused...


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

headshok said:


> nope its not over kill.
> 
> these guys were serious about their SQ.
> 
> all the comp cars were on the charger up till the point b4 they entered the lanes for judging



Dude, 4 batteries in a SQ car is overkill, at least over here it is...LOL


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

BowDown said:


> So the double-din HU is going near the floor? I'm confused...


double din stays on top.

the #F1 is going into the fabricated position


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

headshok said:


> double din stays on top.
> 
> the #F1 is going into the fabricated position


Ah! Ok that makes more sense. Build is looking really nice.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

You have my attention
Please continue.......


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Subbed! I'm a fan of going overkill. When you change your mind as often as I do, you never know what will happen down the road, so better to do things right/overkill first time around!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> Totally digging the GZ product. Too bad we can't get them here in the US. It would be on my short list of SQ amps in the near future.


Actually you can: [email protected] 
Ground Zero

Kelvin


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> I run 0ga for my car and I would call mine an SQ car.
> 
> And nice install so far!!


I run 0 gauge as well. why would you run something you might end up needing to upgrade? 


what is that processor?  thing looks beefy. you called an F1 processor? hmm just never stop learning about new stuff out their XD had a hard time finding their site, till i looked up ground zero amp's tehe. kept coming with warzone sites and stuff.


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

have not seen a GZ right hand before...keep the pics coming


----------



## Samuel (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like a great instal, those amplifiers are certainly beautiful looking 

I dont think there is any such thing as overkill, i have always run a negative run in every instal and nothing ever smaller than 2 gauge.

Keep up the good work guys


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

So lets continue

So we got the woofer box behind.










Laying the amp rack above. There are a total of 3 amps. So one amp will be tucked below beside the woofer, and 2 on top










then we got the cover for the amp rack










and here we go..



















what do we have here

















.

Stay tuned for more 

Cheers!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looking sweet. but i dont think i would have built that stuff from MDF. over time screws just dont hold into it anymore. i dont think i will ever use MDF for anything but basic box building again...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

req said:


> looking sweet. but i dont think i would have built that stuff from MDF. over time screws just dont hold into it anymore. i dont think i will ever use MDF for anything but basic box building again...


T-Nuts are your friend when working with MDF. Course I do agree I would of used some kind of quality plywood for the amp rack.

Great fab work tho!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man those Ground Zero amps are just beautiful. I have been drooling over them for some time now. Also the Ground Zero Reference drivers are very beautiful and if they sound half as great as they look they have to sound amazing.

Install looks amazing so far. Keep up the great work and keep the pictures soming


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Audible Physics said:


> Man those Ground Zero amps are just beautiful. I have been drooling over them for some time now. Also the Ground Zero Reference drivers are very beautiful and if they sound half as great as they look they have to sound amazing.
> 
> Install looks amazing so far. Keep up the great work and keep the pictures soming


the specs of the S/N do not look too good on such a high end amp. is that just a number thats not too accurate on such a high end amp? just curious.


----------



## Alejandro (Dec 2, 2010)

Outstanding build quality! Definitely subscribed!


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

great way to show the guts!


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

those ground zero amps look pretty neat...I wana test one of those out. hmm...


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

The USA distributor is in Newport, I called about getting a demo, He said they can set something up at Newport Auto Sound. 

Awesome build & they do look sweet 



Mr. Randy said:


> those ground zero amps look pretty neat...I wana test one of those out. hmm...


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

xxx_busa said:


> The USA distributor is in Newport, I called about getting a demo, He said they can set something up at Newport Auto Sound.
> 
> Awesome build & they do look sweet


Newport eh... sounds good! (GET IT!) :laugh:


----------



## Compressionfed (Jul 5, 2011)

BowDown said:


> T-Nuts are your friend when working with MDF. Course I do agree I would of used some kind of quality plywood for the amp rack.
> 
> Great fab work tho!


I'll second that.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Audible Physics said:


> Man those Ground Zero amps are just beautiful. I have been drooling over them for some time now. Also the Ground Zero Reference drivers are very beautiful and if they sound half as great as they look they have to sound amazing.
> 
> Install looks amazing so far. Keep up the great work and keep the pictures soming


they look like the speakers by ZR Speaker Labs..which you can order from solen 

http://www.zr-speakerlab.si/


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Mr. Randy said:


> they look like the speakers by ZR Speaker Labs..which you can order from solen
> 
> ZR Speaker Lab - Welcome!


bingo!

the GZ reference spkrs are made by zr labs.

if you look at the GZ driver itself, it says " made by zr labs". heheh

its an insane speaker, really nice


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Some updates,

So now, since the amp rack is up, time to cover up the bottom level.










wrapped in some vinyl



















amp rack taken out to be wrapped



















anyway, i got some teaser pics of the GZ reference amp guts pics..

enjoy guys














































next up, the speaker pics.. stay tuned. Cheers!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys

As promised, here some pics of the A pillar taking shape 





































A pillar baffle


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

speakerssss… oooo yeahhh



















a close up of the GZ 4” mid




























stay tuned for more.. heheeh


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Look like nice speakers but couldn't they have sprung for some decent terminals?


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice setup in that car.
Will follow this thread.

And 0gauge power/ground is not overkill in a SQ car.
Class A/B amps draws alot of power. And more clean power, the better sound will be produced by the amp. Thats why caps are good when the terminals of the amp are small, if placed near. (Not cheap **** caps, but higher quality)

Btw, do you have EMMA in Singapore? :O


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

I've subscribed.. keep the pics coming.. especially the dash pods..


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

GENEXXA said:


> Nice setup in that car.
> Will follow this thread.
> 
> And 0gauge power/ground is not overkill in a SQ car.
> ...


hi there

yup, we've got EMMA here. just launched last year via a new local head judge 

EMMA is overtaking IASCA here. heheh


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the long absence. Got caught up with some stuff.

Well, think I’ll post up the final pics of this car.

A pillars:




























mid bass



















overall car dash


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

head unit










amp rack rear


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

amp rack jacked up ( 2 acrylic panels fitted later on in the empty area)














































that’s all folks.

But we’ve got more installs planned out..

Coming soon ::










cheers all!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

looks amazing and i'm sure it sounds just as amazing! Great job!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm very impressed.. Did you log your hours on this build? I bet its quite a few. take care


----------

